# This is why you don't publish first drafts.



## Toasty Tramp (Sep 13, 2016)

"This is why you don't publish first drafts."

12:30am -- Grant's Pass, Oregon

Shoes are about as shot as my feet.
Socks belong in a FEMA Lab.
But I walked 31 miles today, through three towns.
Ain't that something?

Toes are throbbing to a beat other than my heart.
The wind dances across the field, rustling leaves and sticks and trees and men.
While needles are dancing across my feet, rustling regret and notes taken.
I...won't be doing that one again.

Don't care how long I sit on that fucking guard rail.
Twiddling fingers that should be strumming.
Quelling a spirit that should be flying free.
Answering voices that should't be there.

Chance compels
But...Bodily fails
Among spiritual wails
Repulsive smells
Living Hell.
Buying collared shirts.

I'm crazy for smiling
At the angels crying
Cause God is trying
To do a little unwinding
To the time before me.
This is what happens when you accidentally publish a rough draft.

Its not what I do, the things I think.
Its the way I look up and give a mischievious wink
To the God up above as I take the last drink
And drunkenly stumble to sanity's brink.
Cause someone spiked the rum with meth again.
Tastes like impending regret.

One toke over the line
Two too many boxes of wine
One line over the toke
Chase that fucking dragon, love.
CATCH EM.
SKETTTIIIIILEWWWWWWLEWLEW

100,000th mile, trekked sometime today
Just trying to stay outta everyone's way
Remembering what it means to go outside and play
See what I can do about seizing the day

Bit more off than I can possibly chew.
So I pray for an extendable jaw.
Holding breath til face turns blue
Maybe the breath holds me.

Who am I, and what have I done?
Things I cannever control.
Is it over, have we won?
Come rescue me from this hole.
Except...I like it here.
But still, please send aid.
Maybe a vegan cheeseburger.
With gluten free ketchup

Its a matter of how well ya walk through the flames, they say.
Drinking ice water standing outside of the oven
Acquire some grace in this dance with life.
I feel like ground fuckin mutton.

Derpaderpaderpadum
Who drank all the rum?
Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck
Who lost sight of the bum!?
He's got all the fun!
We gotta suck it out of him.

Dunno whatcha heard or been told
Eskimo pussy is miiiiighty cold.
Heat it, grill it, cook it real nice.
And eat the pussy like shrimp fried rice.
Cause napalm sticks to kids.
Watch em fizzle, watch em fizz.
Red, yellow, black, and white.
Doesn't matter if we're right.
Cause napalm sticks to all the children.
But so do good impressions
And well-taught lessons.
Musical sessions
Knowledge of atomic weapons.

We're all fucked.
So thoroughly fucked.
One day
Eventually
The last person on the planet to remember your name will die.
The planet will die.
And so will The Milky Way.
And our sister, Andromeda.
On and on, the cycle goes
Til black holes are only left to cannibalize their brothers.
And one black hole in the universe remains.
And...that'll die, too.
It all dies
Cause it was all born.
Things just...are.

Nobody ever made it out alive.
Why do we pretend this game will never end?
The masses aim for longevity
Divergents try to acquire high scores.
The people peep
The spirits weep
Creepers creep
I gotta poop.
This...is why we don't publish rough drafts.
The things beneath the mask.
Oh, Snake Lady.
Look whatcha did.
Opened Pandora's lid
Then ran to the forest and hid
While chaos reigns supreme.

DONT PUBLISH FIRST DRAFTS.
THE THING BENEATH THE MASKS.
ITS SCARY.
Q.
Like dime a dog nights at the Clippers Stadium.
And the ballpark mustard that goes with it

Tramp.exe is not responding.
Wanna wait or force close?
TRAMP.EXE IS SELF AWARE.
FUCK.
WE NEVER DEBUGGED, DID WE?

datfacetho.jpg
Yodawg.gif
Containing_SelfAware_Executables.pdf
Forced_Retirement.doc
Here are the results for..."Dank Ass BBQSammiches"
HE HACKED BIOS.

Two girls, one cup.
Six spirits, one schmuck.
Oh, what luck.
All is not fucked.
Except the two girls.
I'd rather masturbate with a cheese grater.

1:33am -- Grant's Pass, Oregon
Feet stopped throbbing.
Gaia's still sobbing.
I'll be wobblin in a few sleepless hours
ALL THE WAY TO PORTLAND.
After making the same mistake God made with me and publishing one-take first drafts.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

Eskimo pussy, contrary to popular odes and folklore, is actually nearer to 37 C.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

Tastes somewhat fishy, though. I guess if youre into tartare....


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 13, 2016)

should of stayed in Wyoming????


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Sep 13, 2016)

Wyoming was...unbearably easy. All sortsa comfort packaged up in a nice an tiny little resort town. How's a man supposed to face himself wrapped up in all the luxury?


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

Robert Park That tweaker/bush comment!!!!


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 13, 2016)

Robert Park said:


> Wyoming was...unbearably easy. All sortsa comfort packaged up in a nice an tiny little resort town. How's a man supposed to face himself wrapped up in all the luxury?


i like easy


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

I know what he means. Comfy is all well and good for a few weeks: pillowtopped California Kings; heated floors; fireplaces; etc etc.....But you know what they say: A warship is safe in the harbor....But thats not what warships are built for.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

everything is a first draft.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

or else it is a lie.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

even if you don't mean it to be.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

thank you for taking the risk, Robert Park.


----------

